# 30 gallon stock



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

well i got a new tank today. its only a 30 gallon but thats all the room i had. Anyways its a 36" long and im pretty much open to anything. 
So what would you guys recommend?


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Let me rephrase, i am open to anything. But i would like to stock with one of the following species.
Elongatus Jewel Spot
Tropheus duboisi Maswa 
Pseudotropheus sp. Elongatus "Chewere"
Neolamprologus cylindricus 
Julidochromis marlieri 
Cynotilapia yellow-blaze afra

let me know what you guys think


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

a male and female Elongatus Jewel Spot should work fine.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

okay so lets drop them cause i want more than 2 fish lol


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

pfoster74 said:


> a male and female Elongatus Jewel Spot should work fine.


Not a pairing fish, so the female woulld end up dead... are you confusing these with Hemichromis jewel types?

If you are really clever with aquascaping, you might be able to keep a pair of Julidochromis marlieri and a pair of Neolamprologus cylindricus, buying 4-6 of each, and letting them pair off.

You might be able to keep a group of yellow blaze afra, say starting with 12 specimens and picking out extra males. The others I wouldn't recommend keeping in this tank.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Ditto, most get too big for a 36" imo.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Okay so what do you guys reccomend for a 30?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What are the other dimensions of the tank?

Julidochromis marlieri would be a nice species tank, lots of action, attractive fish, easy to stack lots of rocks.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

LxWxH 36x12x16
And i like the Julidochromis marlieri. how many could i get in this tank?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

IF you can get the Julidochromis marlieri 'gombe', you could comfortably stock 6 adults and look forward to multiple spawns from these smaller variants that reach 3 inches long. I had great success with these in a 24"L x 18"W x 15"H 30G tank for a couple years.

The species article in the Library only recommends a 15G tank for a mated pair of the larger J. marlieri species so you may want to check out that article.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Julidochromis transcriptus gombi - I was able to find these guys. but i cant seem to find the Julidochromis marlieri 'gombe. Would the first ones work with 6?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

They are occasionally referred to as J. transcriptus 'gombe' but Ad Konings seems to think they are actually J. marlieri 'gombe'. They are a smaller Julidochromis than the usual sizes which is why I recommended them for your tank.

Can you ask your supplier or where ever you are planning on buying them what the maximum length of the fish will be?


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

i will be ordering all my fish for both tanks from blue grass aquatics. heres the link http://bluegrassaquatics.com/6-julidoch ... -5481.html
My local fish store dose not seem to want to order me any fish.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would call him and ask what the average maximum adult length of these fish will be.

From my understanding, J. marlieri are patterned or have markings under the eye whereas the J. transcriptus do not and have the pattern or markings at the eye level and above.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Im going to call tomorrow and ill get back to you. if these are the right fish what should there max size be?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Males 3" and females up to 4.5" as adults.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

well actually he just called be back. He said they get around 2" in length with the females being slightly larger than the males.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would give them a try and hope for the best. Their smaller size would work well for your tank. I would buy at least 6 or 8 individuals or 12 if it was me. This will allow you to get a nice mix of males and females and account for any possible losses that may happen.

Are you doing a fish-less cycle or buying a bottled bacteria product to cycle this tank?

Julidochromis like a fair amount of rock structure so I would set it up with a lot of rocks and crevices for them to claim as territory.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

heres a picture of the current rock formations. Should i add more, less, change it up?









Also i will be using bottled bacteria 
And do the transcriptus gombi like high PH?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

That should work though you can always add additional rocks to make the stacks taller.

Mine were fine at a pH of 7.6. I find that a stable pH is preferable to one that fluctuates. I've forgotten, what is your pH out of the tap and then again after sitting for 24 hours?


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Out of the tap its about 7.7 and I havnt had thise tank uo for 24 hours yet but ill post up when I do


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

The rocks are fine, if you like the way they look. The fish pictured at your link are not marlieri/transcriptus Gombe, rather transcriptus Bemba. They can grow to a maximum 3"..Certainly larger than 2", but small enough for your tank. You could put in a dozen White Cloud Minnows for some action at the top, and top make these cichlids feel more comfortable.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

rennsport2011 said:


> The rocks are fine, if you like the way they look. The fish pictured at your link are not marlieri/transcriptus Gombe, rather transcriptus Bemba. They can grow to a maximum 3"..Certainly larger than 2", but small enough for your tank. You could put in a dozen White Cloud Minnows for some action at the top, and top make these cichlids feel more comfortable.


Hahaha well i dont particularly like the way it looks but untill i get enough money to get all of the same rocks this is the way it shall be.

So stock with about 8 transcriptus gombe/bemba and 12 white clouds? 
would a pleco be fine in this tank as well?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

A bristlenose plecostamus may work and they don't get too large for that tank. Don't forget you'll need to supplement his feeding with algae wafers and veggies.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

okay. currently my
No3 =10ppm (mg/L)
No2 = 0 ppm (mg/L)
GH = 150 ppm
kh = 100 ppm
ph - 7.7

and i just finished my 3 day bottled bacteria yesterday


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

any problems with me stocking this now with

8 Julidochromis transcriptus gombi
14 WHITE CLOUD TETRAs (assuming a few will die)
1 bristlenose pleco


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Are you referring to Tanichthys albonubes as the white cloud tetra? They usually do better in cooler water and heavily planted tanks. I haven't tried smaller danios, tetras, etc. with Julidochromis.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes i mean Tanichthys albonubes and im just adding them because Rennsport said to. 


rennsport2011 said:


> You could put in a dozen White Cloud Minnows for some action at the top, and top make these cichlids feel more comfortable.


----------

